# SFW files



## mikecox (Jan 30, 2019)

Does anyone remember Seatle Film Works? 

I just opened a box of SFW disks I stored away years ago but the SFW format needs to be converted to something readable.  Does anyone know of a converter program with an SFW conversion algorithm?


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jan 30, 2019)

Try XNCONVERT   XnView Software · XnConvert
It lists SFW as readable


----------



## mikecox (Jan 30, 2019)

Got It, thanks. 

 It doesn't convert to jpg, or I haven't found an option for choosing a file type.  It converts to png by default, and Lr doesn't have a problem with that filetype.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jan 31, 2019)

Hi Mike,
In XnConvert there is a long drop-down list of output formats (in the 'Output' tab dialog). Do you not see JPG as an option when you scroll down the list?
And I think you intended to say- "Lr *does* have a problem with that filetype. (PNG)"


----------

